# Buy My D2G?



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I need to sell my D2G for around 120$, It is baseband unlocked and of course has been used to develop roms on. I need to pay for a medical bill that I have coming up. I tried craigslist but the only guy interested is adamant that I am trying to sell him a MS1 /facepalm


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sent a PM


----------



## bandario (Jul 10, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

No what? I dont need it anymore to develop lol. I know this phone inside and out, plus people are donating X's to me when the Nexus comes out so I can use that to dev across all three like I have been doing with my d2g.


----------

